# Tl80 I need a new fuel tank or advice repairing one



## Lee anderson (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a tl80 no cab I punched a hole in the lowest point of my fuel tank. It's black plastic. It was a sharp stick that hit perfectly and punched the hole. I took the tank out cleaned it, bonded it together with melted plastic and got it to heal. Then it leaked, again I did the same thing hotter this time and sort of plastic welded it carefully. It filled in nicely and held for a few months. It is again leaking, probably stressed it and made it leak again. Thinking it's not possible to repair it. Any ideas? Anyone know if I can get a bit smaller tank to replace it with? New Holland can sell me a new tank for like 2 grand or something I just don't want to do the big dollar purchase until I try almost everything else. Any ideas? Any place to get a replacement new tank cheaper? I'm a solid mech skills, strong materials background, very well versed in maintenance, looking for a good way to replace or fix that's tried and true. Thank you!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Lots of folks have had success with repairing gas tanks with fiberglass. Need at least 3 layers of fiberglass reinforcement, then the resin topping. I have not tried this, but a lot of successful reports. I have used JB Weld with good duccess on metal tanks, but that does apply here.

You might try Yesterday's Tractor or Steinners. There are also some aftermarket suppliers on Amazon and Ebay.that may be ale to help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Lee anderson said:


> It was a sharp stick that hit perfectly and punched the hole.


Sure beats a sharp stick in the eye. Sorry, I just couldn't resist the pun. 


As for a plastic patch, since it's a fuel tank, HDPE in natural material or black color are the only plastics to hold up to fuels. If you can find a donor HDPE material that is nearly double the thickness of the fuel tank wall, then you can cut-to-shape, leave the extra thickness offset to the outside and like Ed mentioned JB-weld for plastic should work well. There are several JB weld epoxy formulas, read each carefully, then find a place to buy it. 

Fiberglass will work, BUT, it's only a patch. Fiberglass will degrade over the years and crumble apart. Also, it doesn't hold up well to extensive vibrations. BUT, the resin you pick will have the fiberglass on will determine how long the patch would hold.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If any of your friends have an old portable boat tank {red} laying around THAT might be thick enough for u to use as a patch piece.??
Good luck w/ your repair & be sure to let us know what u used & how u made out..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I once used a bolt with fender washers and neoprene washers under that. It's still holding up.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

GOOD IDEA.. especially if its a "hole"..


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Make sure it is a natural neoprere, if there is such a thing. Parts houses are trying to pass off blown neoprere as neoprere gasket. It is too porous and will not hold against fluids. Natural neoprere is Shiney on both sides and you cannot feel it compress in your hand. Blown neoprere has a somewhat dull appearance and you can feel it compress. Blown neoprere is far cheaper, so guess what they try to sell. Another good material for fluid gaskets is the old, cheap red rubber. It stands up very well to gas, diesel, oils, and a variety of corrosive chemicals. It is still used widely in industry as a "go to" gasket material. Both the above are subject to temp limitations of 140 deg F. Above t h at and they will cold flow and leak. Above 140 you have to go to the much higher Teflon based "Garlock" material. It's good to 500 deg F. Above 500, you need an asbestos based material which is hard to find. All these materials are carried by Grainger or McMaster Carr supply houses and can be put chased by mail order, just make up your own company name to open an account.


----------

